# feeding dart frogs ants,?????????



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

im waiting for a few fruit fly cultures to start comin in and i just wondered if i could put a few ants in for the mean time?
they seem to be the appropriate size,or tincs


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

It has been tested in the UK, and most common ant species are not eatten, check out the dendroworld.co.uk FAQ (at the top of the page is the link) there is abit about it there.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

i would be hesitant to feed wild captive animals to my froggies as they tend to be susceptible to disease and the wild ants could have any amounts of bugs and beasties on/in them. thats if they eat them!! if not you have a messy problem on your hands extracting many ants from your planted viv full of lovely nooks and crannies! fruit flys are by far the best things to feed your little guys but if there is a delay in coming then take a trip down to your local-est reptile shop and buy some baby pin-head crickets for them :no1:


----------

